# Painful ovulation after miscarriage???



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey all,
I passed a blighted ovum on 8/24 and almost two weeks later I thought I was ovulating again.
I typically get pain on my left side (sometimes my right), and this is what started to happen along with what I thought was fertile cm but wasn't sure since it was still a little streaky with old blood. I know when my period is about to end, it seems like fertile cm but it really isn't. KWIM??
Anyway, more than a week after that I was still having that pain in my left side, more fertile cm. I'm pretty sure this was the real ovulation and who knows what last week was.
I've never had the side pain last this long; this is like a week and a a half!
Is this because I haven't ovulated in 4 months almost? Could I have like a corpus leuteum cyst that is hurting me? It's more aggravating than anything and seems to be getting less and less but I can still totally feel it. CM is finally gone though.
I'm hoping I didn't ovulate twice (can anyone say TWINS!? lol) and don't think that could have happened so far apart but who knows. This was my first m/c so I have no idea if this is how my body just acts after something like it.
I'm normally extremely regular.
So I don't know what my question really is. Any similar stories would be appreciated!
On a happy note I still have to have one more hcg drawn so I'm going to purposely wait probably until Monday because if there's a chance that I conceived there should be hcg present. If I'm not, it should be gone. My hcg was 35 last week so it should be gone by this Friday I'd think.
Take care,
Karen


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

After I had ds I started having ovulation pain. Then I had a cyst. It started out as an ovulation pain and got worse and then got slowly better. It took a couple of weeks. That maybe what you are having. I have never had a miscarriage, only a late term loss, but I think the hormones of pregnancy can affect these kinds of things.







2 I hope that it is something simple and goes away soon.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

Yesterday I felt a sharp pain for a while and I thought that it was ovulation pain. I have noticed this, too since my miscarriage. My periods are also heavier since the miscarriage.


----------



## Isfahan (Jul 23, 2004)

This is so weird. Two weeks after D&C I started having clear stringing (usually fertile mucus) for 2 days. Then last night I was woken up by sharp pains that felt like a menstrual cramp where my ovaries are. I stood up and went to the bathroom. After a half hour it passed and I feel fine. I wonder if this too was some ovary business. I am charting my temps so I shall see if ovulation occured. I have felt ovulation pain before and it felt similar but not as severe.

Shannon


----------

